# EPA's...Privacy



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems the EPA has no regard for personal privacy.

Regards,Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/epa_draws_fire_over_producer_privacy_waterways_NAA_Nate_Birt/


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Mike glad you posted it but I can't put a like by that post another case of big brother overstepping its authority. This ought to go over good in boiler room.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

cornshucker said:


> This ought to go over good in boiler room.


If you don't mind, I think I would like to stay out of the Boiler room for awhile..... .

Regards, Mike


----------

